
Shopify Email, a built-in Mailchimp alternative - mariushn
https://www.shopify.com/blog/shopify-email
======
mariushn
After Mailchimp decided not to provide the extra data asked by Shopify and was
kicked off from Shopify platform, I was expecting Mailchimp to quickly launch
a way to sell products online. They also acquired LemonStand.

Nothing from them. Instead...

Too bad for other email marketing platforms as well. Partner until you're no
longer needed.

